# To All Ob.com Women (& Their Partners)



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

A WOMAN SHOULD HAVE ...
enough money within her control to move out and rent a place of her own even if she never wants to or needs to...

A WOMAN SHOULD HAVE ...
something perfect to wear if the employer or date of her dreams wants to see her in an hour...

A WOMAN SHOULD HAVE ...
a youth she's content to leave behind....

A WOMAN SHOULD HAVE ....
a past juicy enough that she's looking forward to retelling it in her old age....

A WOMAN SHOULD HAVE ....
a set of screwdrivers, a cordless drill, and a black lace bra...

A WOMAN SHOULD HAVE ...
one friend who always makes her laugh... and one who lets her cry...

A WOMAN SHOULD HAVE ...
a good piece of furniture not previously owned by anyone else in her family...

A WOMAN SHOULD HAVE ....
eight matching plates, wine glasses with stems, and a recipe for a meal that will make her guests feel honored...

A WOMAN SHOULD HAVE ....
a feeling of control over her destiny...

EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW...
how to fall in love without losing herself..

EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW...
HOW TO QUIT A JOB, 
BREAK UP WITH A LOVER, AND 
CONFRONT A FRIEND WITHOUT RUINING THE FRIENDSHIP...

EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW...
when to try harder... and WHEN TO WALK AWAY...

EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW...
that she can't change the length of her calves, the width of her hips, or the nature of her parents..

EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW...
that her childhood may not have been perfect...but its over...

EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW...
what she would and wouldn't do for love or more...

EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW...
how to live alone... even if she doesn't like it...

EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW...
whom she can trust,
whom she can't,
and why she shouldn't
take it personally...

EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW...
where to go...
be it to her best friend's kitchen table...
or a charming inn in the woods...
when her soul needs soothing...

EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW...
what she can and can't accomplish in a day...
a month...and a year...


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

That's good. I enjoyed that!!


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

That was good









But I'd lke to add one:
Every woman should know how to make good gravy







!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

s said:


> That was good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that, and don't forget
EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW HOW TO BACK UP THE OUTBACK"

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> That was good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that, and don't forget
EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW HOW TO BACK UP THE OUTBACK"

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

Both good suggestions...but also how to dump the Outbacks tanks!!!

Just Kidding!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm.... It would be pretty nice if EVERY MAN had all that as well!
(Well...except for the black lace bra!)

Well done, Maya








Thanks for posting, Wolfie!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

actually the best one is:

EVERY WOMAN SHOULD KNOW:

A GOOD LAWYER.....

HAHAHA


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> A GOOD LAWYER.....


Isn't that an oxymoron??


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> A GOOD LAWYER.....


Isn't that an oxymoron??
[/quote]

now why is it everyone makes lawyer jokes right up to the moment they need one ... then suddenly we're your best friends ...???

I never had a client say lawyers suck when its two in the morning on Saturday and they are sitting in County lockup with 50 other guys and one toilet between them waiting for arraignment on Monday morning ... I have how ever heard them say "Oh Thank God the best thing he has ever created just walked through the door to get my butt out of this mess"...

LOL


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lawyer jokes are just as funny as warm weather jokes in Jan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm.... It would be pretty nice if EVERY MAN had all that as well!
> (Well...except for the black lace bra!)
> 
> Well done, Maya
> ...


ergo....the "(& Their Partners)" part








Just didn't think it was right to rewrite Maya's words.....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice ones Judi









Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm.... It would be pretty nice if EVERY MAN had all that as well!
> (Well...except for the black lace bra!)
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


You mean you _don't_ have a black bra??????


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Hmm.... It would be pretty nice if EVERY MAN had all that as well!
> (Well...except for the black lace bra!)
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


You mean you _don't_ have a black bra??????
[/quote]








Long as I have ACCESS to one - I don't need my own!

Sluggo


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Right on Sister









Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Judi,

That was an excellent poem. Thank you for sharing it.

Rita


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I would like to add:

Every woman should know that it is a simple practice to make sure that the ring is down before attempting to sit OR not complain because I tried to hit the bullseye inside the ring and only partially succeeded...

Reverie


----------

